# Option To Ignore Boards/Forums



## Scilly Suffolk (9 Jan 2012)

First of all an apology, as I know this subject was referenced in another post but I can't find it now (possibly it was incidental to the subject of the post).

If I remember you had made a request of the developers: any progress, or do you have an idea of how long this is likely to take.

Thanks & regards.


----------



## Shaun (9 Jan 2012)

I did have one developer step forward and agree to produce the add-on, but he's not been back in touch so I'll ping him this week and see if he's made any progress.


----------



## jay clock (18 Jan 2012)

To be honest (not sure if Shaun can monitor traffic) but my usage has plummetted. I rarely come on here now. My standard approach is to click the "what's new" button which brings up a list of topics.

The current top 25 are about half completely irrelevant to cycling. I want to block the CC cafe, Current Affairs, and although cycling-related, Commuting seems to be mainly a forensic analysis of moves by other road users.

The sooner I can bring up a list of topics that meet my interests, the better


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2012)

The developer hasn't responded so I'll see if someone else will take up the mantle. 

[Edit: I've posted a new request and hopefully another developer will step forward and take up the commission. The CASH WAITING in the title will hopefully attract some attention ... lol.]


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2012)

I've had a PM from a developer so hopefully we can get this moving. I'll update you once there is some progress.


----------



## rockyraccoon (18 Jan 2012)

jay clock said:


> To be honest (not sure if Shaun can monitor traffic) but my usage has plummetted. I rarely come on here now*...*
> 
> ...The sooner I can bring up a list of topics that meet my interests, the better


 
+1. I can't wait for this add-on.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2012)

You don't have to wait long - the first draft of the add-on is now active on the site.

Go to your user drop-down and click the "What's New" link. Then tick the forums you want to exclude, and click *Save* at the bottom.

There is a known bug in that the _All Recent Messages_ link isn't working - but I'm talking to the developer about fixing it. Once it's fully tested I'll post a news item about it.

If you notice any problems when using it please let me know.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Scoosh (18 Jan 2012)

If it works as well as it looks - good one


----------



## jay clock (18 Jan 2012)

FANTASTIC! I am back with a vengeance. Maybe the only CCer who comes here solely for things cycling (with rare exceptions.....

CHEERS SHAUN!


----------



## Shaun (18 Jan 2012)

Temporarily disabled - it's showing private forums to everyone - not a desired effect at all!!! 

I'll get it fixed and then post once it has been updated.

[Edit: Thanks for the heads-up Jo ]


----------



## Shaun (19 Jan 2012)

Fix should be available tomorrow night (after I've tested it ...  ).


----------



## Norm (19 Jan 2012)

Admin said:


> Temporarily disabled - it's showing private forums to everyone - not a desired effect at all!!!


Oops!


----------



## jay clock (20 Jan 2012)

is it working now? I had lost all the saved blokced forums, so have redone them....


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (21 Jan 2012)

It's working fine: thanks very much for getting this done.

I normally use the "What's New?" link as a first point of call, so only seeing items of interest makes it much more usable, but leaving me the option to browse unwatched forums as the fancy takes me.


----------



## yello (21 Jan 2012)

Thank you. An option I've been waiting for.


----------



## Shaun (23 Jan 2012)

After selective testing over the weekend it's now time to let _everyone_ get stuck in: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ignore-filter-for-whats-new.94121/

Enjoy,
Shaun


----------

